# whats wrong with ricers..



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

im curious.. although we all hate on ricers and stuff.. whats wrong with them? I mean, they enjoy driving a nice looking car (what they consider nice) and they have fun, just like us.. so.. whats wrong with them.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i don't have a problem with what most people call rice (ie: just making your car look good and not caring about how fast it goes). if you look at it like alot of people aren't those people who ride in suv's or luxury cars sittin on dubs rice? what i consider rice and make fun of is ugly ass cars...like that probe on the sr20 forum w/ a stock wing and a gt wing bolted on top of it. or the cars on beaterz.com...or that riceboy page...or that kid i work with that has an 87 celica "Type r" with 13" wires lol. just my $0.02


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

go to www.ricecop.com see many ricers


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm,
Lets see if you call this car rice or not:
It has xenon lights and LED tails. Its doors help close themselves. It has power seats in the rear. It has an air suspension. It has HUGE rims, and mega wide tires. It does have dual exhaust, but no wing. Super dark tint. It has an LCD in the dash. The mirrors have turn signals on them.



Its a mercedes S-class stock.
Personally if my sentra had any of this, I dont think it would be rice. I think rice is just a term for obnoxious or outrageous and unneccesary.

Seth


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I personally have nothing against people who just want to fix up their car to look nice. I hate it when people slap their Type R stickers and emblems and think they're the $h!t. That is a ricer. Someone who has just a bodykit, rims, and any other mods that otherwise would not help it go faster does not necessarily mean that he is a ricer. I want to go semi-rice. I want to fix my car up with performance mods and with a tight bodykit to make it look nice in the process. I dont believe in the sleeper look. That is just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree with seth in this one over-indulgence can lead to rice( in a yoda voice)
xenon lights lead to altezzas , altezzas lead to 20 in. rims, 20 rims lead to big body kits, and big body kits lead to RICE
do not fall to the rice young nissan enthuisast


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

> over-indulgence can lead to rice( in a yoda voice)
> xenon lights lead to altezzas , altezzas lead to 20 in. rims, 20 rims lead to big body kits, and big body kits lead to RICE


I have Altezza 's on my Sentra , I dont want 20 inch rims i only want 17 " , i planning on using a VIS 240 SX kit and custom fit it onto my car or using a Sentra Model one , and i want the carbon fiber M3 Mirrors with turn signals. 

Is that rice? i dont know. you tell me but i dont think it is


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

rice is a matter of opinion wrong badges and unneeded sticker of things you do not, have neon lights and other crap like that yes tail lights body kits ,wings( some times but that is a matter of taste) i liek my sleeper look cause i dont care for the body kits out there one day i might see one i like but doubt full 99% of all rice cars are modele after the ones we like from Japan the so called capital of rice!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

It seems like most of the so-called "ricers" are driving their 1st car and want it to pick up chicks. NOW REMEMBER.....this is just MY opinion......and you know what they say about opinions. I know my car ain't the quickest or the best looking, but I like it. Don't really care for the FLASHY look, just the clean look.

For now I'd rather spend $800-1500 on a few performance upgrades than a body kit anyday. But if you enjoy the looks more than the performance, then hats off to ya.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Rice...
IMHO Factory rice is cool as shit(like the Mercedes).. 510s came with a package that had stripes and gauges.... thats cool in my book. As for All Show No Go... If a person wants to spend money on looks and not perfomance thats cool. I think rice is a mentality not a action. To me rice is a guy who thinks he fast cuz of his show shit. For those who put the wrong badges on, tpo me thats Ghetto not rice.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Simple...It's not rice if it can back it up.

A badge that doesn't belong: Rice

Lowered Cars with cut springs and stock suspension: Rice

Anything Type-R that is not really a Type R: Rice

Window washers led lights: Rice

Giant muffler tips on an otherwise stock car: Rice

Any fake anodized blue parts from Pep Boys: Rice

Neon Shift Knobs and pedals: yup...rice

Fake Carbon Fiber anything: Rice

Body Kits that add to the look of the car and aerodynamically correct: Not Rice

Body Kits that look like a genetic experiment gone wrong, aka..Robo Kit: Rice

Wheels that stick out farther than the body of the car: Worse than rice


just a few observations.....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

myoung said:


> *Wheels that stick out farther than the body of the car: Worse than rice
> *


You mean there is actually WORSE than Rice!?!?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Mike,

I agree with the badges.

You dont even want to start with me about cutting springs(even though I dont have cut ones). Thats a discusion for the suspension forum.

I agree with the "Type R"

I agree with the wiper light, and I will say that for and non functional lights or redundant lights. Does one really need 3 sets of fogs?

I agree with big tips on stock cars. Maybe even tips bigger than the exhaust pipe(guilty here).

I agree with the anodized parts

Neon..deffitetly rice

Bad body kits..hella rice

Out-board wheels..yup,rice

But I think we are talking about whats wrong with it and not what is or isnt rice.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

lol...okay then to answer the question...and of course this is my own opinion...

Nothing is wrong with rice... To each his own..

If you like it do...


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> Neon..deffitetly rice


I got 2 neons under my seats that light the floorboards in red...am I rice...? please tell me...LOL!~


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

OKay i dont think windshield washer lights are rice. I have the cobra eyes from autostoned. I dont have those sick ass blue housing ones. I noticed people have like green or burgundy cars and put those on. That's rice. I have a neon shifter, i dont think im all bad ass but i like the way it looks. I agree with the type r badges and stuff like that. Oh yeah and to whoever said that the tires sticking out is rice, its not rice because only mexicans do that (hangs head in shame as his own kind does it). We who dont do it call it beans. Or "damn that car is so beany"


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*hahhahah, Yes, you are correct, whats wrong with rice, not, what rice is or isnt.*

Hahaha, well I mean, everyone has there own opinion on cars.. some like flashy, lighted, strobe light infested, decal packing genetically dehanced body kits, and 100% Fake carbon fiber. Some choose to have nothing on there car, but put motor and speed.. some like mixed. i just want to know why people hate ricers, i have washer lights, and they look cool..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Ricers make the import scene a joke. Someone who is a ricer is someone who puts appearance mods that dont help performance and think it will make them go faster. That is a ricer. It is not someone who makes their car look better.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
The import scene is about performance?!?! When did that happen?!?!?

Seth


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

I thought import scene was just getting together to hang out with people who have the same cars as you? From japan? No korea since they only make those ass ugly hyundai's and daewoo.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im not saying its all about performance but I just hate that people with domestic cars think their better cause they dont rice up their cars. They [ricers] give people like me who want to build a solid car and make it look nice a bad name.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Since we're all puttin our opinion of ricers up here, let me add my 10 cents. I definently agree on the whole list made earlier wit the fake type-R badges and stuff, but the real deal is that Rice-Rocket is what they call all the Japanese 4-cylinders because they literally run on rice as far as gas mileage and shit. So if they got an american car, or a V6 they aint even in the rice category. We all got rice rockets peeps, but a RICER is someone who has a half ass Ricemobile. A Riceboy is a rich kid who's parents buy all his mods and thinks he's the shit. There's my opinion. PEACE!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I was at a little Blitz car show on SUnday and This one kid really caught my attention:

He had his hood held up-just a crack with a bag of rice....then he pulled out another bag of rice ( the expensive kind too..lol) and starts pouring it all over the floor around the car....(it was a civic...ofcourse)

My boy didnt get it and then it hit me RICER, RICE BOY, etc.....I just LMAO....I had to explain it to him-

I actually thought it was cool cuz he knows that his car is just show and hes willing to use it for his presentation.. ANYWAY my point is DO FOR YOU and NO ONE ELSE!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

anything else that is unneccesary and overt is most likely to be rice basically if its not needed or its something crappy its rice and liuspeed I was messin around


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

ricer- anyone who advertizes that something is in their car, but in actuallity is not.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Such a lengthy topic. Ricerz ... my gawd. Kids that get money from mom and pop and tell them that their T3 turbo is for show and then drive like a damn idiot. Unnenessary stickers that tell everyone what they dont have on their car. LED washer nozzles, indiglo pedals, and especially the muffler LED get the boot from me. My $0.02.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

At least the guy knows hes a ricer but maybe his car looked good. I dont know.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

00sentra said:


> *ricer- anyone who advertizes that something is in their car, but in actuallity is not. *


That's classic!!! Or how about having a big APC logo on their winshield when all they have is the APC corner bulbs.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

> LED washer nozzles, indiglo pedals, and especially the muffler LED get the boot from me.



I got the LED washer Nozzles and dont be hating on them cuz i like them. I like indiglo pedals.. but i dont think ill get them for my car and i hate oh man i hate morons that have the Muffler LED. im jes waiting for my share of parts for my engine .

I not no ricer.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

you are a ricer...


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> I got the LED washer Nozzles and dont be hating on them cuz i like them. I like indiglo pedals.. but i dont think ill get them for my car and i hate oh man i hate morons that have the Muffler LED. im jes waiting for my share of parts for my engine .
> ...



Well you do know what looks bad. But your opinion is your opinion. I take back what I said. Ha ha ... LED muffler


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes.. i do know what looks bad and what dont. i like the LED nozzles cuz it neat looking.

LED mufflers. that just wrong. that is jes wrong.

Indiglo pedals.. not bad but personal preference maybe not get them. 

Just waiting for the day i get my S-15 GTi-R motor... then life would be grand.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

And your gonna drop that S15 GTi-R motor right into your Sentra...?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

> And your gonna drop that S15 GTi-R motor right into your Sentra...?


Sure Why not ! =) no one really done if before with Sentra. worth a shot i mean it should fit. 

iono if they make a S14 GTi-R but i know they make it for the S15


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

would you guys consider chrome trimming rice? what if its done 'properly' and not too outlandsih.yes i am talking about on a sentra. its all a matter of personal prefernce imo. if u wnt to crap out yer ride, its yours to mess up. but to crap it out, at least try to understand what your doing......


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Mainly because the S15 is a rear wheel drive engine....those dont fit in front wheel drive cars....

If you want a GTi-R motor, try one from a Pulsar GTi-R


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The sentra im getting has some chrome panels on the lower part of the doors. My bro took them off the right but he still has to do the ones on the left.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Chrome trimming or panels ... ? Hmmmm, I don't know. It is personal preference and if you dig it then so be it. But I think it looks like somebody was shopping at Kragen again to hook their ride up. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*Rice Problems*

IMHO (and just my humble opinion) - if the car LOOKS faster than it really is, then it's RICE.

My SE-R looks bone stock, with the exception of a slightly lower & more aggressive ride height. And, you probably would believe the number of times I have smoked a 'rice' car in the last 6 mos. alone. All my money & upgrades are under the hood or under the car. If, just once, one of these riceboys would listen to my car at idle, they'd know not to mess with me.

Rice is absolutely a state of mind - not just an appearance. The ones I call 'rice' are guys who think that because they look fast, they are fast.

One final note - it is absolutely rice to have the following on your car: stickers from products that you do not have on your car, stickers from shops that have done nothing to your car & stickers from parts suppliers that have given you nothing - if you paid for it, why give them free advertising? My driver's rear 1/4-window is covered in stickers of the products that are actually on my car. The rest of the stickers are on my rolling tool cart - and MAN, IS IT FAST...


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I don't mind people ricing so much. As long as they aren't thinking they're all fast. Personally I like the way some of the outrageous bodykits looks. I saw a beautiful RX7 with a wild body kit. It was gorgeous. If they are ricing it out for show and aren't acting like a bunch of monkies, then OK. But if they are ricing it out and thinking they're all that and a bag of chips, then I draw the line. Nothing give me greater pleasure than stomping a ricer into the ground. Long live the sleeper!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I hate them thats why i want to take them off. i dont mind ricers, they can have all the stickers they want. i'll still smoke'em


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

what if you balance it out? like, a Stillen exhaust, then foglights, then HotShot CAI, then window washer lites, then a HotShot header (that's next). I am slowly getting my shite together and would not like to get smoked on the road. I'm going to keep them on, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*Balance*



mex6969 said:


> *what if you balance it out? like, a Stillen exhaust, then foglights, then HotShot CAI, then window washer lites, then a HotShot header (that's next). I am slowly getting my shite together and would not like to get smoked on the road. I'm going to keep them on, but I thought I would ask. *


I think what we are all saying is try to keep some balance. If you look fast, you need to be fast. Otherwise it's just RICE! You know, nobody goes to a Chinese restaurant and says "I'll just have the rice, please". Well, the only cars that are allowed to LOOK fast but not BE fast are pure all-out show cars, also know in my area as 'trailer queens'.

Personally, I will neither own nor build a trailer queen, so all the body kits & neon & such would just be a waste of money for me. I want to drive a decent looking sleeper with tons of HP under the hood. Once I go turbo, I'll probably opt for a black emitting coating on my intercooler just so it will blend in with the car.

AMEN! LONG LIVE THE SLEEPER!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

this is just how i feel but "ricer" is no diffrence then back in the day some of us skateboarded or were bladers. I always saw people calling people that dressed like them or maybe weren't as good a skater as them a poser. Theres no diffrence than poser or ricer its just a stero type. I understand some people being called ricer such as those people that go out to popular crusing area's in there geo's or ford tarus's trying to race people now in my veiw thats "ricer" or better yet sad but thats just me.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

*we all know what each other is talkin bout*

Just think about when you drive around in your neighborhood. Is that guy with the 4door accord LX with the Si or Type-R badge, aluminum wing, clear LED taillights, bad tint job, Swap meet exhaust, bondo'd door and ugly chrome rims really someone to be envied?

There's a guy in my neighborhood that totally pisses me off in his BMW 325is. He has one of those 3-pronged car phone antennas, calvin stickers on the gas cap door, giant mudflaps, out-board wire rims, at least 2 sets of foglights and various other frightening enhancements. I'm almost positive my 320i could kill him just because of the drag he creates.

But we all know what we're talkin' about. There's the guys and girls in japanese cars with their cars done right. And there's the guys and girls out there doin' it because they think they're doing it right. Maybe we should show them the light...

...yeah, right after we hand their ass to them.

Carlos...
yep I'm still SE-R'less


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*rice v. race*

ok people, you have renewed my faith in my ride, j/k. for real,yo, i was just checking on my setup as it is now. it is soon to be advanced further and i hope to take down this dude that is "running" (hehe) the scene, he rolls in a Si. if i can take him down, that would be sweet. that is my mission, or something like that.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*ricers??????*

i have reviewed everybody's opinions about ricers, only looking fast, and i don't think that there is no compromise, either go fast and look fast or still go fast and remain a sleeper, i am building a sleeper, but i do admit to some "ricing", but they ar out of ye olde nissan parts bin, and i kind of focus of making my car's rear unique, because that's the only part of my car that i want "ricers" to see when i leave them behind..........just my opinion........especially those loud whiny hondas.....


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i can go both ways on this, In the garage there is my Silver B15 SE-R Spec-V, with the listed mods, no external mods, a deadly sleeper. but right next to it, thers my dad's '00 EK Civic Hatch that i'm trying to do a Type-R conversion on. i mean not a damn emblem but a full body conversion (paint, lips, wing, wheels, lights, grille, the works) , while leaving everything else stock, save for a short ram intake for sound. you guys think thats rice? or not? i just hate it when ppl think they know whatthey are talking about but they dont know squat then try tries to challege everyone to race but chickens out at the last second, and their car looks like crap, thats the ultimate rice.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

IMO, everything ricers do is wrong. 

That's all I will say.

EDIT: Damn! This thread is OLD!


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

> thers my dad's '00 EK Civic Hatch that i'm trying to do a Type-R conversion on. i mean not a damn emblem but a full body conversion (paint, lips, wing, wheels, lights, grille, the works) , while leaving everything else stock, save for a short ram intake for sound. you guys think thats rice?


Nope. If it's true JDM parts, then hell no that's not rice. If it was the fake "type-r style" crap, then I would consider it rice. But like a lot of people are saying, the term "rice" has many different variations, and it really depends on the owner of the car to determine what is rice or not.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't understand why people invest so much energy into worrying about what other people do with their cars.

There was a time when I cared, and I still laugh at ridiculously ugly cars when I see them, but I guess I've figured out that I'm going to do with my car what I like, and you do with your car what you like, and that's that.

While you may see a big wing, or a Type-R badge, or stickers for mods that aren't on the car as stupid and "ricey," if it makes the owner happy, then it's money well spent.

But hey, what do I know? I like cars that are way too low with wheels that stick out a bit from the body. Guess I'm a ricer.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

WTF? This thread is from 2002.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There's voodoo in our midst....


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> I agree with the wiper light, and I will say that for and non functional lights or redundant lights. Does one really need 3 sets of fogs?
> 
> .


i have wiper lights but mine are functional and are black, not chrome. Personal, i like how they look with my halos...damn, guess im a ricer LOL


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> WTF? This thread is from 2002.


NO SHIT!!!! Give me a break.....NEW topic please. 

Oh by the way......David Lee Roth is no longer in Van Halen.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Gimp said:


> Oh by the way......David Lee Roth is no longer in Van Halen.


WHAT!!

Dude, how do you fire David Lee Roth? WTF!


----------



## prepSX (Feb 1, 2004)

*Ricers*

People who makes their car look good doesn't mean that they are ricers. Some people just really prefer show than go. Other prefer both, others prefer show and sound. The true meaning of rice for me is,those people who have bunch of brand stickers on and in their car that doesn't even exist on their car. Bunch of emblems and lights. I saw this guy on a free way one time who's driving a Topaz, I believe by mercury,who has Type R, GTR,APC,V-tech even spec-V emblems at the back of his car. And at the side, Eddie BAuer. :thumbdwn:


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

96BlkSE-R said:


> IMHO (and just my humble opinion) - if the car LOOKS faster than it really is, then it's RICE.
> 
> My SE-R looks bone stock, with the exception of a slightly lower & more aggressive ride height. And, you probably would believe the number of times I have smoked a 'rice' car in the last 6 mos. alone. All my money & upgrades are under the hood or under the car. If, just once, one of these riceboys would listen to my car at idle, they'd know not to mess with me.


That is how I feel, my car looks stock from the outside, but it is all under the hood. 
ricers dont know what hit them. LOL


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

I agree with the sticker emblems and such..and luckily I dont see many people buying those stickers from where I work at..muffler tips are kind of tacky to in my opinion..really big ones that is. What do you all consider the size on oversized mufflers? (did that make any sense? =P) The only thing I have on my car are window tints (that are not super dark all over) and an exhaust. My plans? Instead of wasting money on a body kit, wing, etc. Im going to actually try and make it fast by doing everything under the hood. If I decide to put stickers up..they definetly wont be "Type R" haha. 

<3


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Whoever said the comment about the domestics. If you think about it, domestics started the rice-style trend. They were putting wings and shit on muscle cars before they even had imports over here. You ever seen a Superbird? Its got a bodykit (a very ugly one) and a wing that puts the Toyota Supra to shame! The only difference is every part serves a purpose and actually works.

Now the thing that makes a car rice is putting on useless equipment/parts and the owner thinking his car is faster. Putting on a sticker for a part thats not on the car (or even made for the car in some instances) and then saying it gives you 10 extra horses makes you a ricer. As an ex-domestic fan I can tell you we call people with imports a ricer when they're an idiot and think they're getting performance from something thats doing nothing or actually robbing the car of power. 

Another example; say someone takes a B14 and debadges it and then slaps a GT-R emblem on it and calls it a Skyline and doesn't do anything else to make it even look like one. That's a ricer.

Now if the same guy Debadges it, puts on the GT-R emblem and changes the entire car to look exactly like an R33 or something, and you can't tell the difference. He's not a ricer. He just cloned a car. There's nothing wrong with cloning. People clone Mustangs into shelby's all the time. Why can't you do it in the import world too? If someone gives you shit about it just tell them to sit down and have a big, frosty mug of STFU.

Some people abuse the word though. Calling anything thats an import with an exhaust a ricer, you just need to ignore those people. They're ignorant. If I see a riced out car, but I know for a fact its faster then shit, I won't call him a ricer. I just call it a riceburner or a rice-rocket. I'm not saying it as a bad thing, just kinda a play in words in a sense. I always give these people a thumbs up or a nice comment about their rims or kit. But if I know it's rice... prepare for some abuse.

Oh... and Windshield washer LED's are rice and you guys are just in denial. They're so damn corny and not to mention illegal in some states.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dude your a **** what made you bring up a dead thread back up who fucking cares if its a old thread dont bump it back up. dude your gay. really really gay your gayer than ricebox.......

now molly ringwald in 16 candles was so hot......


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I've never understood ricer culture and I've always wondered a couple of things.
1) Does a ricer even know what a ricer is? Or is it kinda like walking around with your fly open and not knowing it?
2) If they do know what it is, are they proud of their cars nonetheless? Or have they simply invested too much emotionally and financialy to turn back?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

just let this thing die please!!! This has been exhausted to the point where anything you way has already been said in one way or another and its a dumb thing to discuss. Who gives a shit? Just leave it be.......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> dude your a **** what made you bring up a dead thread back up who fucking cares if its a old thread dont bump it back up. dude your gay. really really gay your gayer than ricebox.......
> 
> now molly ringwald in 16 candles was so hot......


This isn't the OT area... posts like this are not acceptable... knock it off.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> i can go both ways on this, In the garage there is my Silver B15 SE-R Spec-V, with the listed mods, no external mods, a deadly sleeper. but right next to it, thers my dad's '00 EK Civic Hatch that i'm trying to do a Type-R conversion on. i mean not a damn emblem but a full body conversion (paint, lips, wing, wheels, lights, grille, the works) , while leaving everything else stock, save for a short ram intake for sound. you guys think thats rice? or not? i just hate it when ppl think they know whatthey are talking about but they dont know squat then try tries to challege everyone to race but chickens out at the last second, and their car looks like crap, thats the ultimate rice.


Did you happen to see the date on the thread above your post? This was a 2 year old dead thread.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

myoung said:


> Did you happen to see the date on the thread above your post? This was a 2 year old dead thread.


umm mike i think you responded to the 2 year gap with a 1 year gap of your own


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BlankgazeX said:


> umm mike i think you responded to the 2 year gap with a 1 year gap of your own


nope... look again


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

myoung said:


> nope... look again



ummm i dont get it.. it is still 2005 right? 2004 is last year...


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

What mike is trying to say is that the post is old period. Have a mod close this thread Mike, it's beyond pointless.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> What mike is trying to say is that the post is old period.


And maybe he's right. And maybe to some, this topic is as fresh as a new pair of panties!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

rice is putting things on your car for no reason........musel cars were rear drive and handled like a moose so the wings made a huge differance. now if you put one on a civic that only sees high speed on a high way its useless! and a wing being 12 inches tall is useless, a wing being made out of fiberglass and so heavy the springs in your trunk lid dont work, the super bird was not rice......the super bird is a legeand and was made only so the body style would be legal to use in the nasscar series, it turned out the style was so good they banned it because no other car stood a chance.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> What mike is trying to say is that the post is old period. Have a mod close this thread Mike, it's beyond pointless.


have a mod close it? Hell I have god powers....bahahahahah CLOSED


----------

